# scoobeez texas Amazon pay?



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Recently I've seen this new company at my Amazon warehouse

Does anybody know how much they pay their drivers?


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

They are warehouse employees.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> They are warehouse employees.


The van drivers are not warehouse employees. Amazon contracts with courier companies as well as flex.


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

In Houston, there are about five different courier companies working out of the DHO1 warehouse. Also, Amazon hired drivers directly to drive vans for them. They we're paying $15.13 an hour, but now, they pay a straight $150 for the whole route, regardless of how early or late you finish.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

enigmaquip said:


> The van drivers are not warehouse employees. Amazon contracts with courier companies as well as flex.


Who said anything about van drivers? Here they drive their own cars and are 100% employees and not ICs.


----------

